
Pentagon Aims to Loft Particle Beam Anti-Missile Weapon into Space in Four Years - gotocake
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/27039/budget-docs-show-pentagon-aims-to-loft-particle-beam-anti-missile-weapon-into-space-in-four-years
======
godelmachine
Looks very similar to India's
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KALI_(electron_accelerator)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KALI_\(electron_accelerator\))

------
cr0sh
Sounds like Reagan's "Star Wars"/SDI program all over again - I thought that
got left behind from my grade school days. Sigh.

